
Does InstaCart warehouse some Costco goods? - throwawaycart
My family sometimes orders InstaCart from Costco, and I&#x27;ve noticed a few times some goods have arrived expired. These includes things like Asparagus and Heavy Cream, for examples.<p>Does InstaCart warehouse some goods, and not always acquire them directly from the stores?<p>It seemed odd to me to get expired perishables from Costco, when I&#x27;ve never seen anything expired on their shelves.
======
aurizon
Some inventory control systems are not well structured for items with expire
dates. First-IN, First-out = FIFO, so oldest is sold first - works well as
long as expiry is the first date. Some are Last-in, First-out, like dollar
bills in the cash where the early ones are busied under newer ones. Foods
should be properly hierarched for sale/disposal. Careful financial management
that refuses to toss out expired items?

Others might amplify this idea.

~~~
PaulHoule
I worked at a supermarket when I was a teenager and on slow days I would front
and face the shelves and go waaaaaay to the back and find cans at the end that
hadn't been touched for five years. Not everybody is careful!

